

Skype Qik launched - mfieraru
http://blogs.skype.com/2014/10/14/skype-qik-keeps-you-connected-between-calls/

======
bennyp101
So this is not really anything like the old Qik? Shame, as that was a nice
idea with the web streaming side.

